# Best method for great finish on MDF cabinet faces?



## GCpaint (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi guys.

I have a new construction job that has a lot of unprimed MDF cabinets to be painted white. Crown will probably be MDF as well.

I planned on using BM Advance on all cabinets and trim but the cabinet maker scolded me and told me not to use any sort of waterborne paint on them or they'd swell and be ruined.

I need the hard finish of an oil but prefer a low VOC option like Advance.

Is he just unfamiliar with BM Advance capabilities or is he right?


----------



## GCpaint (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry folks. Meant for this to be posted in surface prep and don't have the option to move or delete.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Seal them with oil primer top coat with whatever you like....


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

GCpaint said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have a new construction job that has a lot of unprimed MDF cabinets to be painted white. Crown will probably be MDF as well.
> 
> ...


He's wrong. Been painting MDF with waterborne primer and waterborne finish for years and have never had a problem.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Advance is a dual dispersion. Water reducible alkyd. you shouldn't have any problem using it. Sold SW Kem Aqua W/R surface for years and it worked great. Although,,,,
not to be a burr under anyone's saddle so to speak, there is a range of MDF qualities out there. If they are a high quality MDF you will be fine. But I have seen some cheap chit MDF swell.


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

*white lacquer undercoater*

Can't beat the speed and results of white lacquer under coaters. Topcoat with any high end wb enamel. If the solvent option is out (VOC restrictions, safety etc" then you do have alternatives.

There are water borne lacquer pigmented under coaters that come very close to the solvent versions. Thin coats are absolutely necessary to avoid excessive swelling of the MDF material. MDF does not like contact with water. I have several developments on going in field trials.

As far as finishes.... spend the money, look for cross linking options with maximum stain/chemical resistance, avoid your standard latex paint options if you want first class professional results.

That's my best advice from a paint chemist point of view. Good luck.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I would highly recommend BM Alkyd Enamel Underbody (217) is one of the best. Will make the top coat look great too. Easy to sand.


----------



## GCpaint (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'm spending too much money on these cabinets and trim to go cheap on the paint. I really want them to look amazing with a smooth, hard shell when it's all done.

I'll be hiring a professional painter but I'd like to be knowledgeable about what we're trying to achieve, and like any big thread here will indicate, you can get conflicting opinions all from experienced professional painters. It helps have as many opinions as possible to help form a solid plan of action.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Doing a set of new doors this week. SW kem aqua surfacer and finish.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

here are some options. Prime with any oil primer and top coat with what ever you like. I prefer All surface enamel my self. BM advance and proclassic take to long to dry. "Aint nobody got time for dat" Also Waterborne Lacquer and top coat will work here are some links.

Primer http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=E64W500

Finish: http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=M64W502


little web page about them http://oem.sherwin-williams.com/pdf/sell-sheets/sher-wood-kem-aqua-waterborne.pdf

Edit: The primer also has a high build version if needed.


----------



## GCpaint (Jan 10, 2015)

AlphaWolf said:


> here are some options. Prime with any oil primer and top coat with what ever you like. I prefer All surface enamel my self. BM advance and proclassic take to long to dry. "Aint nobody got time for dat" Also Waterborne Lacquer and top coat will work here are some links.
> 
> Primer http://www.paintdocs.com/docs/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=E64W500
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've been leaning to BM Advance but I'm certainly not married to it. Would greatly appreciate other opinions on better options. Just don't want too much lingering smell.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Well Best paint for trim an or cabinets is pure opinion. I my self have used BM advance as well as Pro Classic. I prefer All surface enamel from SW my self. Dries alot faster for spraying. Has less sags. Since it dries so fast odor dissipates very quickly. I thin 1 gallon only around 5 percent and it sprays like glass from my hvlp. If airless don't thin at all. Sprayed some cabinets in it and 40 min later i can pick it up and handle it with out any damage Thats just my 2 cents tho.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

AlphaWolf said:


> Well Best paint for trim an or cabinets is pure opinion. I my self have used BM advance as well as Pro Classic. I prefer All surface enamel from SW my self. Dries alot faster for spraying. Has less sags. Since it dries so fast odor dissipates very quickly. I thin 1 gallon only around 5 percent and it sprays like glass from my hvlp. If airless don't thin at all. Sprayed some cabinets in it and 40 min later i can pick it up and handle it with out any damage Thats just my 2 cents tho.


Wb or alkyd?


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

lol i only tried WB products as far as all surface waterborne


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

AlphaWolf said:


> lol i only tried WB products as far as all surface waterborne


Proclassic wb dries pretty fast. 
But yeah, I've ran a bunch of ase alkyd but that takes awhile to dry.


----------

